# AOSP Kernel for CM7.1



## dro855 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm coming from Dinc1 and was running CM7.1. I've already tried several ROMs and came back to CM7.1 again. Like most, the call volume is too low on the stock kernel; I can't hear enough to use the phone. I tried Tiamat and Aeroevan and both broke all audio.

Tiamat 1.3-1.5 broke all audio(couldn't play music, couldn't hear audio)
Aeroevan .7 worked for several days and then locked up the phone. Once rebooted, all audio stopped working as well, so now Im back on the stock kernel.

What AOSP ROM/Kernel combo are you guys running without audio issues(call volme and in general)?


----------



## aeroevan (Jun 23, 2011)

dro855 said:


> I'm coming from Dinc1 and was running CM7.1. I've already tried several ROMs and came back to CM7.1 again. Like most, the call volume is too low on the stock kernel; I can't hear enough to use the phone. I tried Tiamat and Aeroevan and both broke all audio.
> 
> Tiamat 1.3-1.5 broke all audio(couldn't play music, couldn't hear audio)
> Aeroevan .7 worked for several days and then locked up the phone. Once rebooted, all audio stopped working as well, so now Im back on the stock kernel.
> ...


My ICS kernel should work: http://goo.im/devs/aeroevan/kernel/vivow/aeroevan_ICSv9-bfs.zip also, I'll be uploading a test cm 7.2 build today since someone asked me about it on twitter.


----------



## dro855 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cool, I'll flash back to CM7.1 and see what I get. Thanks for your work.


----------



## dro855 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeeeeeessss, the audio works. The call volume is definitely increased as well, but I'm in a NOC so its pretty quiet right now. I should be able to get a better idea of the call volume a little later. Thanks again man


----------

